# Henry 209 Elastomastic Roof Patch - Good or Bad?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It works fine, but are you sure it's not time for it to be reflashed?


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

How would I know if it is time? Just by the age of the original flashing?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking at it should tell you.
Is it all rusted out, is there pin holes in it, are there big gaps at the seams, is it still tight to the brick?
Post a picture and I'm sure someone here can see if it was done right.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, thanks. I will take a close look when I get up on the roof to do the job and post a pic if it is not obvious to me.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

I wouldn't waste time or money on anything that says Henry's


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

What would you recommend?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Eagle One said:


> What would you recommend?


I'd suggest figuring out the source of the leak and correcting the issue.

Goop in a can is a Band-Aid at best. It may buy you some time but it's not a fix.

As mentioned post some pictures if you want to know what you should do fix the problem.


----------



## Chris Brink (Jul 5, 2012)

*209 Might be the right fit, but 208 and 208R will work as well*

Hi EagleOne,

Depending upon yor goals for the repair (Longevity, cost, time, etc.) 209 might be just the trick. Depending upon our area, Henry 208 or 208R may work just as well. 

If you are comfortable getting on the roof, and the roof is in otherwise OK condition, you may be able to find the location of the leak - the trickest part. Once you have done that any of the reccommended products should last a good, long while.

Chris


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Roof cement isn't meant to be used on a roof. Find out what's causing the leak, flashing, valley, broken/torn/missing shingle, worn out pipe collar, etc. and replace it.


----------

